# At what age do you think infirmity really sets in?



## C50 (Jun 14, 2022)

I have always lived a very physical lifestyle and admit to be a bit concerned as I get older.  I'm 61 now, I do have a couple health issues but overall am still fit and strong,  but I sure feel my body wearing out.

I know there's a lot of variation, but in my simple observations it seems when people age out of there sixties I see age really starts to take its toll for the majority of people.

Any thoughts?  I apologize if this question offends anyone,  not meaning to cause any duress just curious how others feel.


----------



## win231 (Jun 14, 2022)

For me, I noted the most decline in endurance between 65 & 70  (I'll be 70 in 6 months).  Luckier people may notice it between 75 & 80.
Then there are those who pretend they're just as good as when they were young.

An 86-year-old man was having his annual checkup.   He bragged to the doctor: _"Hey, doc. I've got an 18-year-old bride who's pregnant with my child. How 'bout that?"_
The doctor thought for a moment & said,_ "Let me tell you a story.   I knew a guy who was a skilled hunter but one day he left home in a hurry & accidentally picked up his umbrella instead of his rifle.   Later that day, he came face-to-face with a huge Grizzly Bear.  He raised his umbrella, pointed it at the bear & squeezed the handle.   And the bear immediately fell to the ground & died."
"That's impossible,"_ said the old man. _"Someone else must have shot that bear."
"That's kind of what I'm getting at,"_ said the doctor.


----------



## David777 (Jun 14, 2022)

Varies greatly.  I look younger than some men 20 years younger than I am.  Maybe I am one of the lucky ones with long telomeres on the end of my chromosomes.  That noted, at most it will add only a decade or two before the inevitable happens.  I'm already feeling it increasingly.  Worth understanding is how one treats their body, especially with fitness and exercise of both body and mind, plus food and substance intake  play significant rolls beyond genetics.  Regularly smoke cigarettes, drink alcohol, use abusive drugs, eat lots of red meat and greasy foods, live as a couch potato, and one pays a price in aging faster.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 14, 2022)

At 84, I’m having some balance problems. Some days worst than others. I love to walk in the morning and some days it’s like I’m on a rocking boat trying to keep upright. I do begin some PT training sessions that are suppose to help. Personally, I blame some of the meds I take.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

Pappy said:


> At 84, I’m having some balance problems. Some days worst than others. I love to walk in the morning and some days it’s like I’m on a rocking boat trying to keep upright. I do begin some PT training sessions that are suppose to help. Personally, I blame some of the meds I take.


This is the most interesting.. I feel that unless there's been a dramatic change to anyone in their 60's.. I think people like you Pappy, and anyone over 75 are more qualified to answer this... very valid question


----------



## Nathan (Jun 14, 2022)

> At what age do you think infirmity really sets in?


It just depends, if you're able and willing to stay active and fit, then infirmity will come much later than if you live a sedentary life, and ignore sensible eating practices.


----------



## Mitch86 (Jun 14, 2022)

Pappy said:


> At 84, I’m having some balance problems. Some days worst than others. I love to walk in the morning and some days it’s like I’m on a rocking boat trying to keep upright. I do begin some PT training sessions that are suppose to help. Personally, I blame some of the meds I take.


Keep walking every day no matter what the risk. Once one stops, they may end up in a wheel chair. At 87 I walk 2,000 steps daily tracked by my smart phone and watch.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 14, 2022)

C50 said:


> I have always lived a very physical lifestyle and admit to be a bit concerned as I get older.  I'm 61 now, I do have a couple health issues but overall am still fit and strong,  but I sure feel my body wearing out.
> 
> I know there's a lot of variation, but in my simple observations it seems when people age out of there sixties I see age really starts to take its toll for the majority of people.
> 
> Any thoughts?  I apologize if this question offends anyone,  not meaning to cause any duress just curious how others feel.


There are many factors that restrict movement as we get older. Putting on weight is a subject that most of us not only know too well about, but we wouldn't comment on someone's weight gain either. Fact is though, if you are able to keep the pounds off you will still be able to do all that you did when you were younger. Don't believe me? Let Virginia Harvey show you.




By way of contrast, the final years of the famous Ginger Rodgers are painful in the extreme.
http://afinalcurtaincall.blogspot.com/2015/07/ginger-rogers-1911-1995.html


----------



## Pappy (Jun 14, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> Keep walking every day no matter what the risk. Once one stops, they may end up in a wheel chair. At 87 I walk 2,000 steps daily tracked by my smart phone and watch.


Good for you Mitch. I look forward to watching the sunrise while I walk. I shoot for 4000 steps a day, but at times my back says no way. I have an I watch and it keeps accurate step count as well as other health guides.


----------



## Mitch86 (Jun 14, 2022)

Sometimes weight cannot be taken off at all.  I'm 87 and have a big pot belly and weigh 146 pounds.  I've gone on near starvation diets and the weight never seems to drop.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 14, 2022)

Never thought about  that, feels like waiting for a bus to hit you.  
     I do admit last winter was a little different, more of an effort to get some things done. Some people told me I did not walk like an old man, heard that a few times now. Still not 100% sure what they are saying...lol
   Yes at 68 I admit to slowing down a bit, more caution doing things up high. 
   I know the reason I am still around..still have things to do...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

Lakeland living said:


> Never thought about  that, feels like waiting for a bus to hit you.
> I do admit last winter was a little different, more of an effort to get some things done. Some people told me I did not walk like an old man, heard that a few times now. Still not 100% sure what they are saying...lol
> Yes at 68 I admit to slowing down a bit, more caution doing things up high.
> I know the reason I am still around..still have things to do...


well of course you didn't walk like an old man.. your 68 that's only a year older than me ... you're still young... you should still be relatively fit and able so long as you don't have any serious illness

The other day I was talking to my first husband who I divorced in my 20's.. he's 18 months younger than me, he said, ''some  days I wonder how I'm still here, but I wake up, and I realise I have another day'' OMG..I couldn't believe what I was hearing.. 65 years old.. and talking like he's 90...


----------



## Leann (Jun 14, 2022)

I feel some physical changes so I don't know if they portend of what's to come. The age of infirmity will be different for all of us.


----------



## spectratg (Jun 14, 2022)

I average 2.7 miles a day (today was 3.2) walking my dog Maggie around the various paths at my retirement community.  We go at a very leisurely pace.  I don't have a weight problem (my daughters are jealous).  I'm 76.


----------



## C50 (Jun 14, 2022)

I can't say I had any specific agenda for asking the question except trying to get a gauge on my future.  At my age of 61 most of my friends are my age or a bit older and I'm really starting to notice how our physicality is changing.  When I look at my two older brothers (78 and 76) they are just thin old men, no muscle tone at all.   I really don't want to end up looking like that but realize there's only so much I can do.

On the plus side yesterday a met a guy who is 79 and said he works about 50 hours a week.  He was frail looking but still moved around OK, and mentally was incredibly sharp.  Actually after talking with him for a bit I would classify him as an eccentric genius, quit the character.


----------



## spectratg (Jun 14, 2022)

C50 said:


> I can't say I had any specific agenda for asking the question except trying to get a gauge on my future.  At my age of 61 most of my friends are my age or a bit older and I'm really starting to notice how our physicality is changing.  When I look at my two older brothers (78 and 76) they are just thin old men, no muscle tone at all.   I really don't want to end up looking like that but realize there's only so much I can do.


In my opinion the biggest driver of health and living long (unless one dies in an accident) is in the genes.  I have good ones from my parents; my wife did not.  A quip goes: "If you want to live to an old age, choose your parents carefully."


----------



## C50 (Jun 14, 2022)

spectratg said:


> In my opinion the biggest driver of health and living long (unless one dies in an accident) is in the genes.  I have good ones from my parents; my wife did not.  A quip goes: "If you want to live to an old age, choose your parents carefully."



See that's something that worries me, no one in my family has made it to 80.  But I am the only one that adopted a healthy lifestyle at an early age so I'm hoping to better those genetics.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 14, 2022)

I'm 75 and feel like the past couple of years have seen a sharp decline in my general health.  Many days I'm quite happy just basically doing nothing, and i used to hate being idle.  And it seems that the rate of decline accelerates every month.  Nothing really that different in terms of medical issues - just inertia.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well of course you didn't walk like an old man.. your 68 that's only a year older than me ... you're still young... you should still be relatively fit and able so long as you don't have any serious illness
> 
> The other day I was talking to my first husband who I divorced in my 20's.. he's 18 months younger than me, he said, ''some  days I wonder how I'm still here, but I wake up, and I realise I have another day'' OMG..I couldn't believe what I was hearing.. 65 years old.. and talking like he's 90...


    I don't worry about dying, going to get here when it chooses. Not a thing you can do about it. Have some health issues in the past, heart stuff, open heart surgery and some other incidents. BUT the Doc just shakes his head, I get told to slow down on the fire wood. I am way ahead of where I was expected to be.
    Feel good, head is in the right frame of mind...lol sort of.  Personally I think a good frame of mind and where I live working for me.


----------



## C50 (Jun 14, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> I'm 75 and feel like the past couple of years have seen a sharp decline in my general health.  Many days I'm quite happy just basically doing nothing, and i used to hate being idle.  And it seems that the rate of decline accelerates every month.  Nothing really that different in terms of medical issues - just inertia.


I plan on using the comment "I lack inertia",  that a good way of looking at it. Thanks


----------



## HoneyNut (Jun 14, 2022)

Before retirement I'd read that 65-74 are the "go-go" years, 75-84 the "slow-go", and 85-up the "no-go" years.  But I've aged so much since I turned 60 (am now 66 1/4 yrs old) that I'm worried that my slow-go years are going to start much much sooner than 75.  But it probably is genetic as mentioned in previous posts because my brother is 4 yrs old than me and he still bikes long distances (I'm not sure how long, but for example he goes on a biking vacation in Germany).  My mother continued really strong until she got rheumatoid arthritis in her mid-70s.  But, my father died at 76.  I think I might have gotten mostly my Dad's genes.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 14, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> Sometimes weight cannot be taken off at all.  I'm 87 and have a big pot belly and weigh 146 pounds.  I've gone on near starvation diets and the weight never seems to drop.


Some of our belly fat becomes permanent at some point in our mature years. It's normal and happens to everyone. There's no preventing it unless you totally avoid certain foods and eat fat-burning ones all the while you're young.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 14, 2022)

Hate to admit  that at 80, I'm starting to notice   my hips aching,,  shoulders are too.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 14, 2022)

Supposedly, the human body stops maturing and begins aging at age 25.


----------



## palides2021 (Jun 14, 2022)

Today I went to the lab to get blood work done, and there were several people before me. The woman who sat in front of me was overweight, had a walker, and her ankles were very thick. When she was called to the register, I heard her say to the clerk that her birthdate was in 1955. I couldn't believe it she was only 2 years older than me. I freaked out because she looked and acted 20 years older, at least. So infirmity can happen before age 60. It depends.


----------



## David777 (Jun 14, 2022)

Slow-go... here I come...

Something not yet mentioned that affects health and aging is* STRESS *


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 14, 2022)

Every person is different.
Look at Queen Elizabeth II, Cher, Noam Chomsky, Jane Goodall, David Attenborough.
Some people never lose their health. One day they die in their sleep.


----------



## Leann (Jun 14, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Today I went to the lab to get blood work done, and there were several people before me. The woman who sat in front of me was overweight, had a walker, and her ankles were very thick. When she was called to the register, I heard her say to the clerk that her birthdate was in 1955. I couldn't believe it she was only 2 years older than me. I freaked out because she looked and acted 20 years older, at least. So infirmity can happen before age 60. It depends.


Isn't it shocking when that happens? I've had similar experiences.


----------



## win231 (Jun 14, 2022)

David777 said:


> Varies greatly.  I look younger than some men 20 years younger than I am.  Maybe I am one of the lucky ones with long telomeres on the end of my chromosomes.  That noted, at most it will add only a decade or two before the inevitable happens.  I'm already feeling it increasingly.  Worth understanding is how one treats their body, especially with fitness and exercise of both body and mind, plus food and substance intake  play significant rolls beyond genetics.  Regularly smoke cigarettes, drink alcohol, use abusive drugs, eat lots of red meat and greasy foods, live as a couch potato, and one pays a price in aging faster.


Hey man, my doctor said he's never seen longer telomeres than mine.
And the Guiness Records people will be at my house tonight at 8:00pm.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 14, 2022)

I'm 64 and I work out at the gym 5 days a week.  I allocate at least 15-20 minutes on the elliptical machine before going on to muscle strength training.  My mother was in her 70's and was doing strength training with a personal trainer.  She had an Arnold Schwarzenegger t-shirt and was always proud to show off her biceps!  She stopped going to exercise class but was pretty mobile until her early 80's.  She had many pre-existing conditions, yet she lived to be 89 y/o.  Today would have been her 90th birthday.    

If I have inherited her genetics, without the pre-existing conditions, and continue to exercise and eat healthy I think I can have a pretty good life for years to come.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 14, 2022)

C50 said:


> I have always lived a very physical lifestyle and admit to be a bit concerned as I get older.  I'm 61 now, I do have a couple health issues but overall am still fit and strong,  but I sure feel my body wearing out.
> 
> I know there's a lot of variation, but in my simple observations it seems when people age out of there sixties I see age really starts to take its toll for the majority of people.
> 
> Any thoughts?  I apologize if this question offends anyone,  not meaning to cause any duress just curious how others feel.


You are much too young to start feeling your body wearing out!


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 14, 2022)

I hope to be like these people when I'm 80 y/o!


----------



## Nathan (Jun 14, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> Keep walking every day no matter what the risk. Once one stops, they may end up in a wheel chair. At 87 I walk 2,000 steps daily tracked  tansitionby my smart phone and watch.


 
@Mitch86, thanks for putting it out there, and being an example.   The "infirmity" condition is a slow transition from active & independent to immobile & no longer being self sufficient.


----------



## Mitch86 (Jun 14, 2022)

One more thing about aging is that we MUST accept whatever happens.  Thinking too much about physical problems just makes them worse.  We must go on until the end always confident and always accepting everything including our own health decline at the end and our own forthcoming death which will happen to EVERYONE!


----------



## oldman (Jun 15, 2022)

Some men have incredible constitutions where they seem to never age. My uncle was one of those people. Unfortunately, he was my uncle by marriage and not blood, so I didn’t inherit any of his genes. This man was 88 (looked 60) when he died. I think he may have had only a handful of gray hair and a head full of hair. He was unbelievable with the things he could do.

His downfall was that he never went to the doctor and would brag about it. He had been having some issues with going to the bathroom and finally decided to go see a doctor. After tests and so on were done, he found out he had Stage 4 prostate cancer and died just less than one year later.

The doctor told my cousin that his death at that time in his life could have been prevented had he taken regular doctor checkups.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 15, 2022)

My paternal grandma was very sickly in her old age and she lived to 100.  Not saying she enjoyed it.  Spent the last 20-25 years in a nursing home.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Jun 15, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Personally, I blame some of the meds I take.


I can agree with you on the medications causation.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 15, 2022)

I'm 89 and still live independently thanks to Walmart/Amazon delivery.  Infirmity is usually gradual and mine is still happening but began majorly with a very bad fall.  I'm told that is the culprit for most of us.


----------



## spectratg (Jun 15, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Supposedly, the human body stops maturing and begins aging at age 25.


That is also true for the human brain, especially men.  Most of us survive the chances that we take before then.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 15, 2022)

I'm 75 and I've noticed a slow down in my ability to do tasks around the house for shorter periods of time. I use to go, go, go. Not any more. I guess that's normal? IDK...I've never been 75 before 

My hubby is 81 and worked a long, physical life style, starting at age 12 until he retired at 61. He wanted to work longer, but he was worn out. His body was telling him he needed to quit before something serious happened.

He wants to do more things around the house/yard, but he has less stamina and needs to take an afternoon nap to get to movie and popcorn time and then go to bed around 9PM. I've also noticed a change in his mental recognition lately. He's becoming more forgetful and doesn't seem to comprehend things we talk about. Then, there's other times when he seems like his "old" self again and everything is fine. I'm not sure if I should be concerned about this or not.


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2022)

oldman said:


> Some men have incredible constitutions where they seem to never age. My uncle was one of those people. Unfortunately, he was my uncle by marriage and not blood, so I didn’t inherit any of his genes. This man was 88 (looked 60) when he died. I think he may have had only a handful of gray hair and a head full of hair. He was unbelievable with the things he could do.
> 
> His downfall was that he never went to the doctor and would brag about it. He had been having some issues with going to the bathroom and finally decided to go see a doctor. After tests and so on were done, he found out he had Stage 4 prostate cancer and died just less than one year later.
> 
> The doctor told my cousin that his death at that time in his life could have been prevented had he taken regular doctor checkups.


At his age, it's unlikely that he died of prostate cancer.  Many doctors have that self-flattering _"We could have saved him"_ attitude.
My dad had prostate cancer - for 25 years.  He actually wanted treatment & asked for it.   I drove him to his doctor who explained that in older men, there is no reason to treat prostate cancer because it is dormant & the treatment is harmful & will make you sick & not warranted because it won't be the cause of death.  He also died at 88 of a fall. 
The truth is:  We all gotta go sometime; we're not designed to live forever, but we'll sure try.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Supposedly, the human body stops maturing and begins aging at age 25.


Depends on how you define "maturing".


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I'm 75 and I've noticed a slow down in my ability to do tasks around the house for shorter periods of time. I use to go, go, go. Not any more. I guess that's normal? IDK...I've never been 75 before
> 
> My hubby is 81 and worked a long, physical life style, starting at age 12 until he retired at 61. He wanted to work longer, but he was worn out. His body was telling him he needed to quit before something serious happened.
> 
> He wants to do more things around the house/yard, but he has less stamina and needs to take an afternoon nap to get to movie and popcorn time and then go to bed around 9PM. I've also noticed a change in his mental recognition lately. He's becoming more forgetful and doesn't seem to comprehend things we talk about. Then, there's other times when he seems like his "old" self again and everything is fine. I'm not sure if I should be concerned about this or not.


"I use to go, go, go. Not any more." Yeah, me too, and I'm only 66.

Try giving your hubby vitamin B12. I swear by it. A B12-B6 combo is really good, too. B12 is good for blood and heart, increases stamina and improves your mood....makes you feel more positive. Probly because you feel a bit lighter and more well.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> Hate to admit  that at 80, I'm starting to notice   my hips aching,,  shoulders are too.


Maybe you need a new mattress?


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 15, 2022)

The pace at which you walk may say a lot about your health:

"Down the line, physicians could use gait speed to help determine a person’s biological age, which may be younger or older than their chronological age, the JAMA paper finds.

The lesson isn’t to start walking faster, there’s no evidence to prove that upping your gait speed impacts your health. But it’s important to pay attention to how physically active you are. In the study, fast walkers declined at a slower rate than slower walkers, which led to better health outcomes. If your gait slows down, especially significantly, it could indicate an underlying condition.

At the end of the day, it solidifies the importance of walking and remaining ambulatory no matter your age, Dieli-Conwright said."

“Something as simple as a walking program can be conducive to maintain overall health,” she said.

https://news.usc.edu/151155/how-fast-you-walk-says-a-lot-about-your-health/

https://www.cbc.ca/life/wellness/ar...-what-it-could-mean-for-your-health-1.4310383


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 15, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Depends on how you define "maturing".


True.  We all age but not everyone matures.  What is cute at 16 is just plain silly at 60.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 15, 2022)

I was always very physically fit until about 73 when I encountered Ulcerative Colitis, then Rotator Cuff surgery, and then aggressive prostate cancer, which took most of 3 1/2 years to conquer and took most of my muscle in the process. But the cancer is gone I will soon turn 80 and I am alive and getting back into shape again. I walk about three miles a day, lift light to moderate weights and stretch. 

The gym I belonged to was proud of their older members and encouraged us to take progress photos every few years, which of course the posted.

This is what I looked like at 65:


----------



## Pecos (Jun 15, 2022)

I started to add "love handles" in my late 60's.

This is what I looked like just before I turned 70:


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2022)

I'm 69.  Left photo:  Me last week.
Right photo:  Me after taking "Regenics" & "Sero Vital" for one week.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 15, 2022)

win231 said:


> I'm 69.  Left photo:  Me last week.
> Right photo:  Me after taking "Regenics" & "Sero Vital" for one week.
> View attachment 225334


LOL, lookin' good, now how did you hang on to all that dark hair??


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2022)

Pecos said:


> LOL, lookin' good, now how did you hang on to all that dark hair??


"Regenics."  And remember, _She'll like it too._


----------



## Jeni (Jun 15, 2022)

so many different factors ....
genes / lifestyle / injuries / health issues etc....
seen very agile and nimble 82 yr old and those who seem infirm at 50 .......


----------



## Pecos (Jun 15, 2022)

Jeni said:


> so many different factors ....
> genes / lifestyle / injuries / health issues etc....
> seen very agile and nimble 82 yr old and those who seem infirm at 50 .......


I have seen men and women do some amazing things in their mid 80's.


----------



## Knight (Jun 15, 2022)

Still fairly lucid because I'm listening to what my inner voice is telling me. @81 that voice is saying what the hell do you think you are doing, you're not in your 20's. Yep slowing down has set in because the aches & pains of doing hard physical work just ain't body friendly.


----------



## Mitch86 (Jun 15, 2022)

I'm 87 and have pain in my feet and legs all the time. However, I've become acclimated to the pain and use Tylenol and Gabapentin to control it. My main problem is arthritis of the neck and it is severe as you can see in my picture. My neck is bent over badly and gives me a lot of pain.  In my opinion living longer is well worth it even with  the pain.  One must just accept pain and all other problems as we age.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2022)

Pecos said:


> I was always very physically fit until about 73 when I encountered Ulcerative Colitis, then Rotator Cuff surgery, and then aggressive prostate cancer, which took most of 3 1/2 years to conquer and took most of my muscle in the process. But the cancer is gone I will soon turn 80 and I am alive and getting back into shape again. I walk about three miles a day, lift light to moderate weights and stretch.
> 
> The gym I belonged to was proud of their older members and encouraged us to take progress photos every few years, which of course the posted.
> 
> ...





Pecos said:


> I started to add "love handles" in my late 60's.
> 
> This is what I looked like just before I turned 70:View attachment 225333


Lookin' great, Pecos!

Believe it or not, the picture of you at 65 looks just like my dad when he was 76, before he had a sever stroke. He recovered well enough to still get around, but we couldn't let him walk alone, and he needed help showering and shaving. By 80, he needed a walker and his equilibrium was real bad so he spent most the day in his recliner.  

He had a drinking problem until he totally quit at age 36, and I think that might have contributed to the stroke. But he grew up on a farm - years of hard physical work, natural food and clean air. He wasn't a big guy, but super strong, fit and fast as hell. He was his Pacific Fleet Navy unit's middleweight boxing champion during WWII and played baseball almost his whole life. After retiring from work early, he joined The Sacramento Seniors baseball league at age 55 and played every season right up until he had that stroke at 76. Obviously growing up on farm work and farm food, and staying active and engaged after 50 kept him in great shape til pretty late in life.

I inherited a lot of Dad's genes, but unfortunately I'm paying for a bad 60ft fall I took a few decades ago. I'm lucky to have survived it, really.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jun 16, 2022)

From what I have read I really doubt your dad’s drinking contributed to his stroke 40 years later. If he had never quit that would be a different story.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2022)

I think it's different for each of us.

I try to tell myself if you could do it yesterday, you can do it today, and if you do it today, you should be able to do it tomorrow.

_"Keep walking and keep smiling."_ - Tiny Tim


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 16, 2022)

Pecos said:


> I have seen men and women do some amazing things in their mid 80's.


Guinness world records:
The oldest ever man to father a child was reportedly Les Colley (1898 - 1998, Australia), who had his ninth child a son named Oswald to his third wife at the age of 92 years 10 months. Colley met Oswald's Fijian mother in 1991 through a dating agency at the age of 90.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2022)

Pappy said:


> At 84, I’m having some balance problems. Some days worst than others. I love to walk in the morning and some days it’s like I’m on a rocking boat trying to keep upright. I do begin some PT training sessions that are suppose to help. Personally, I blame some of the meds I take.


Pappy,

Do you follow the  Health settings on your iPhone?

There is a steadiness tracker and several other things that help to track your walking.

I wasn't aware of any of these until I recently discovered what had always literally been right under my nose.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Pappy,
> 
> Do you follow the  Health settings on your iPhone?
> 
> ...


Yes Aunt Bea, I do. I started using it about two years ago. I recently purchased an Apple Watch 7 and that all ties in together. Love my Apple products..


----------



## Raven (Jun 16, 2022)

I don't think infirmity sets in a any certain age.
It's a person's general health that counts, not their age.

I am a senior and I am not infirm.
I still drive, get my groceries and do other errands.
Most important to me I am still walking around on my two feet.
Having a positive attitude helps make life better too.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> "I use to go, go, go. Not any more." Yeah, me too, and I'm only 66.
> 
> Try giving your hubby vitamin B12. I swear by it. A B12-B6 combo is really good, too. B12 is good for blood and heart, increases stamina and improves your mood....makes you feel more positive. Probly because you feel a bit lighter and more well.


Forget hubby...I'm going to take it...haha...only kidding


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2022)

If I'm sitting I'm ok, just don't ask me to do anything!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm edging toward 70 and am still quite active.  Not too many aches and pains.  

I notice that my balance isn't what it once was, and carrying my 6 month old grandson around isn't nearly as easy as it was to tote my own babies back 35 years ago.   

At my 40th HS reunion (2010), most people were in pretty good shape but a number were older than their years.  Some were in wheelchairs, others used walkers.  These people were only in their late 50s!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 16, 2022)

This from a article that describes when we enter the last stages of life...this is an excerpt....

_"The vision of meaningful activity that Beauvoir offers here assumes the continuation into old age, if somewhat diminished, of the passions and vitality that fuel the projects of younger adults. This is an admirable ideal with regard to those in the ‘third age’. However, Beauvoir does not consider whether those who have become so debilitated that they *can do little or nothing might still have lives of value. She gives us a truncated account of old age that excludes the ‘fourth age’, when activity such as she describes it ceases to be possible.
*

Rather than speculate about the reasons for her omission, we propose that we need to rethink meaningful activity in other, less demanding, terms than Beauvoir’s. Today, those in the fourth age still remain the most invisible. *Their mobility is severely limited, or precluded, by their impairments, and they are the most confined and sequestered. They are often also less able to give an account of their experience than the more robust ‘young-old’ of the ‘third age’. Indeed, some of them literally cannot speak: they may be unable to communicate about their most basic needs, to those who (one hopes) look after them.* This may be particularly the case for those with severe dementia, as well as for others, for example, after a major stroke. Their experiences – be they of their own bodies, of other people, of time or, indeed, of approaching death – usually remain an unknown blank for the rest of us."_

https://aeon.co/essays/simone-de-beauvoir-on-facing-old-age-and-avoiding-bad-faith


----------



## Judycat (Jun 16, 2022)

At what age do you think infinity (the monotony, predictability, and repetition of life) starts to set in? I say about 35 if not sooner.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> _*They are often also less able to give an account of their experience than the more robust ‘young-old’ of the ‘third age’. Indeed, some of them literally cannot speak: they may be unable to communicate about their most basic needs, to those who (one hopes) look after them.* This may be particularly the case for those with severe dementia, as well as for others, for example, after a major stroke. Their experiences – be they of their own bodies, of other people, of time or, indeed, of approaching death – usually remain an unknown blank for the rest of us."_
> 
> https://aeon.co/essays/simone-de-beauvoir-on-facing-old-age-and-avoiding-bad-faith


For those who _are_ able to give an account of their experience, not only is the experience difficult to accurately describe, there's a definite sense that no one but their peers can accurately understand the experience or relate to it at all, and everyone else will simply dismiss it as feeble ramblings.

I'll never forget this nurse who was assisting my mom, and when mom had trouble getting up onto a CT scanning bed, the nurse said to another nurse across the room, "God, I hope I never get that old."  Said it right in front of my mom like she wasn't even there. I told the nurse "There's a good possibility you will if somebody doesn't slap the life out of you first."
Really ticked me off.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2022)

When you're afraid to climb a 3-step ladder because the fall could ruin your life.


----------



## C50 (Jun 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> For those who _are_ able to give an account of their experience, not only is the experience difficult to accurately describe, there's a definite sense that no one but their peers can accurately understand the experience or relate to it at all, and everyone else simply dismisses it as feeble ramblings.
> 
> I'll never forget this nurse who was assisting my mom, and when mom had trouble getting up onto a CT scanning bed, the nurse said to another nurse across the room, "God, I hope I never get that old."  Said it right in front of my mom like she wasn't even there. I told the nurse "There's a good possibility you will if somebody doesn't slap the life out of you first."
> Really ticked me off.



Yeah I would have said something as well,  not sure I would have been as pleasant as you.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jun 16, 2022)

Infinity is for ever


----------



## C50 (Jun 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> When you're afraid to climb a 3-step ladder because the fall could ruin your life.


I was up on the second story of my roof last week because I have a couple of gutter spikes that have worked themselves out and wanted to drive them back in.  I couldn't do it, leaning out over the edge trying to swing the hammer made me much too unsteady (sigh)


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2022)

C50 said:


> Yeah I would have said something as well,  not sure I would have been as pleasant as you.


Believe me, that was just my opening line.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2022)

C50 said:


> I was up on the second story of my roof last week because I have a couple of gutter spikes that have worked themselves out and wanted to drive them back in.  I couldn't do it, leaning out over the edge trying to swing the hammer made me much too unsteady (sigh)


In 2015, I fell off a full sized ladder while trimming tree branches that were scraping against my roof. I landed well, and only had some skin shaved off my leg, but it scared the bejeezus outta me like never before. I'm pretty sure that was the last time I used a ladder.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> Infinity is for ever


And far, far away.


----------



## Mitch86 (Jun 16, 2022)

I like to follow this motto: "Keep chugging along until Jesus calls me Home."  I'm 87 and just live each day to the best.  I accept all pain and infirmities.  However, I do complain to my wife about them all the time.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2022)

Pepper said:


> If I'm sitting I'm ok, just don't ask me to do anything!


I'm sure you've done enough.

(i mean that in a good way)


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I'm edging toward 70 and am still quite active.  Not too many aches and pains.
> 
> I notice that my balance isn't what it once was, *and carrying my 6 month old grandson around isn't nearly as easy as it was to tote my own babies back 35 years ago.  *
> 
> At my 40th HS reunion (2010), most people were in pretty good shape but a number were older than their years.  Some were in wheelchairs, others used walkers.  These people were only in their late 50s!


I was always surprised when Paxton's doctor weighed him....surely, he must weigh more than _that!_


----------



## Judycat (Jun 16, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> Infinity is for ever


Yes it just goes on and on.


----------



## C50 (Jun 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> In 2015, I fell off a full sized ladder while trimming tree branches that were scraping against my roof. I landed well, and only had some skin shaved off my leg, but it scared the bejeezus outta me like never before. I'm pretty sure that was the last time I used a ladder.


Twenty five years ago I made the stupid mistake of having the extension ladder on our wooden deck.  I had tools in both hands and right as I stepped off the ladder onto the roof it slid out from under me.  I fell between the rungs and slammed down onto the deck, no broken bones but it put a hurtin on me.  I hit hard enough it bent and cracked the side rail of my aluminum ladder.  That was a lesson learned.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2022)

C50 said:


> Twenty five years ago I made the stupid mistake of having the extension ladder on our wooden deck.  I had tools in both hands and right as I stepped off the ladder onto the roof it slide out from under me.  I fell between the rungs and slammed down onto the deck, no broken bones but it put a hurtin on me. * I hit hard enough it bent and cracked the side rail of my aluminum ladder.*  That was a lesson learned.


Yes, same. That's what took the skin off my leg; that cross-rail there. And it was a brand new ladder, too, so I was really bummed about dinging it up. But luckily, I fell on a thick layer of leaves and the ground underneath them was rain-soaked, plus I rolled as well as I could with one leg in a ladder.

I pounded the ladder back into shape ok, but went and bought a longer chain saw. Branches were thin so I was using a 14" mini, but I had to reach a good 3 to 4ft for some of them.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 16, 2022)

Always thought it would happen about 10 years on, no matter my age...

I am not a good example, 69 and will be 70 in September.  I have gotten stronger and healthier in the past few years.  

However that is due to losing a lot of weight and starting to exercise regularly.  Pretty sure that effect won't last much longer.  

It does show that you can turn things back a little.


----------



## Mitch86 (Jun 16, 2022)

You folks are really KIDDIES!  I'm 87. Just getting out of bed is now a major problem.  I have arthritis everywhere and can barely walk.  Plus, at my age some doctors even physically abuse me.  However, my 83 year old wife is doing a great job being my care giver.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> You folks are really KIDDIES!  I'm 87. Just getting out of bed is now a major problem.  I have arthritis everywhere and can barely walk.  Plus, at my age some doctors even physically abuse me.  However, my 83 year old wife is doing a great job being my care giver.


Still young enough to poke those doctors in the nose, though. Might not break anything, but it would adjust their thinking.

When I was caring for my mom, one of her doctors was incredibly disrespectful to her, lectured her like she was a child when she opted for a safer surgery (that didn't pay as much). I didn't poke him in the nose, but he was sure glad to see us leave. I found mom a much kinder doctor, a female one, who obviously like my mom right away and was soon telling everyone she was her favorite patient.


----------



## john19485 (Jun 16, 2022)

I turned 74 in May, most of my friends were in the Military, most of them died in1967, and 1969, when me, and my second wife  were first married, she use to pick the shrapnel out of my back after each shower , I have a few new friends now, I go to coffee  every Wednesday, and Sunday with friends,  I walk everyday, walked 4970 steps today, watch my diet, I think everyone, just does the best they can with the life they have


----------

